# bedding for tent camping



## cathybill7 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm new here and wanted to ask about bedding. My husband and I are in our mid 50s and are going back to tent camping after years of rving. We are going in October for a couple of weeks. I love tent camping, but hate air mattresses that deflate. My husband is a large man over 300lbs and I'm not super tiny. Does anyone have any suggestions on some sort of bedding that is well padded for my husband and I. I have back and joint problems, so I need good padding against the ground. I thought of a futon mattress, but prefer something more compact if possible as we are traveling with our Macaw and Cockatoo, so our truck will be pretty well loaded. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

What about camp beds?


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

For tent camping sleeping comfort, there are pretty much 3 options you will generally find. 1- mats, they have self inflating ones. These are pretty much the next step up from sleeping on the floor. I've never used these.
2- cots, they get you at a comfortable level, but sometimes placement of support bars can be bothersome. I believe they make queen size now.
3- air beds, I know you said you don't like them, but these are my favorite option. They have higher ones now, I just got an 18" high full size. They come even higher though, I don't find it necessary. With air beds, if you're doing colder weather camping, bring some insulation for under, or its like sleeping on an ice block. I plan to place a padded mattress cover on the bottom of mine when tent camping in the cooler early spring or later fall. I also have an egg-crate, foam mattress topper that I could use if night temps will be so low.

I'm not sure of any other tent bedding available, but thinking outside the box a little, and depending on how low to the ground you mind being, perhaps outdoor, lounging furniture cushions. I believe they fold, though still may be a bit bulky. Anyway, if you attach Velcro to the sides of them, you could connect them together, creating a wider bed. For that matter, if space allows, you could even add Velcro to top of one and the bottom of another, across,the length to stack for a little more height. I don't know, just thinking outside the Bo's a little, this could all get too bulky.

Maybe some others have some viable options. Anyway, let us know what you come up with for a solution.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/simmons-reg-siesta-3-inch-roll-up-
Just found this. Not quite sure why it won't let me use web links, keeps kicking me out. Anyway Bed Bath & Beyond has these roll-up memory foam mattresses.

memory-foam-twin-mattress-in-blue/1060513557?skuId=60513557&mrkgcl=609&mrkgadid=3300174706&rkg_id=h-9463dc61c08d0639c17f2125a8e29ea3_t-1532217867&mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_mattress_online&product_id=60513557&adtype=pla&product_channel=online&adpos=1o12&creative=224156411493&device=t&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIr6a8k7Sx3AIVCIzICh2AYQ89EAQYDCABEgICavD_BwE


----------



## Billy02 (May 8, 2018)

all i can think of is mattress, and the other option what you don't want.


----------



## pandes (Jul 14, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## RelaxedMale (Jun 6, 2018)

*I agree*



Jonesycampgirl said:


> 2- cots, they get you at a comfortable level, but sometimes placement of support bars can be bothersome. I believe they make queen size now.


They do make queen sizes now and they are not the worst I have slept in it pretty much feels like a very firm mattress. Which for me is better for the back though you may feel like you are never going to get comfortable. especially if you are on an inverse incline. You feel like you are going to slide off


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

A friend of mine and his wife have two Teton mattresses. They are a bit bulky but do compress better than a futon. I've slept on one before and even with my bad back, I was quite comfortable.


----------



## cathybill7 (Jul 21, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the ideas guys. I am checking all of them out, and will let you know what we decide on. Love the teton mats, but can't afford those and cots, so may try just the mats.


----------



## NC18 (Aug 6, 2018)

Have you given any thought to hammocks? It maybe at least an alternative. :surprise: I did a quick search and found a product called Bear Butt parachute hammocks. The guy bought and tested the product for the reason of his personal size. He is tall and of ample girth.


----------



## nancyjoshua (Feb 4, 2021)

If you both have joint and back pain problem, I think, you should manage foam mattress in your truck, because my father have also back pain problem and when we were going for camping trip I bring one mattress in our truck which I newly bought through Titan Mattress coupon, because my father very much like camping, and our camping trip was really good.


----------



## Denise Sutton (Mar 20, 2021)

nancyjoshua said:


> If you both have joint and back pain problem, I think, you should manage foam mattress in your truck, because my father have also back pain problem and when we were going for camping trip I bring one queen rv mattresses in our truck which I newly bought through Titan Mattress coupon, because my father very much like camping, and our camping trip was really good.


I am thinking you are saying right about it. I will now have a new mattress for sure.


----------

